# I Have Serious Issues



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

No, not serious like Tom and Rich have. I think mine is in my head. Tonight I opened my freezer and I'm not even sure why and guess what. Yes, there's a caboy of wine in it I forgot all about. The tag on it said I put it in there on September 1. Well if nothing else I guess it's cold stabilized now. It didn't freeze at I regulate my freezer to 28*. This was a Rougeon I got last summer just before Walkers closed. I think I just got all wrapped up in harvest and forgot all about it since I didn't have anything else to cold stabilize.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is this an early Christmas gift to yourself or is it another add on to your honey-do-list?


----------



## s0615353 (Dec 3, 2012)

That is the other kind of ice wine


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Terry0220 said:


> Is this an early Christmas gift to yourself or is it another add on to your honey-do-list?


 Definitely another honey-do.


----------



## rodo (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to bottle mine that I got at that time this weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

rodo said:


> I'm going to bottle mine that I got at that time this weekend.


 Rod I could easily bottle this weekend. You're the reason I bought this in the first place. How sweet are you making it this time. I felt your's was too sweet last year. I'm thinking maybe about 1.003sg


----------



## rodo (Dec 3, 2012)

It's at 1.01, right where the boss wants it.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

I forget about frozen chicken or pork chops in the freezer, NEVER wine!


----------



## Julie (Dec 4, 2012)

Geez Dan, I"m thinking you have way too much going on, I think I better come up there and relieve you of some of your full carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Julie said:


> Geez Dan, I"m thinking you have way too much going on, I think I better come up there and relieve you of some of your full carboys.


 
Well I guess it's evidense I wasn't overly excited about this one. Oh wait a minute I did make an hour drive just to get it. Humm now what to call it, "The forgotten Child"?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2012)

I get Chills just thinking about that wine.


----------



## Julie (Dec 4, 2012)

How about The Cold One or The Forgotten One 

OR

lol, Chills


----------



## K-9 (Dec 4, 2012)

I wish I had that problem of way too much wine. I am functioning at bare minimum until my harvest goes up. I have the opposite problem. Not enough wine...


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2012)

Dan, maybe ya best leave it in there for another 6 months or so. Would be about the right temp. to take out on the porch when it is hot out. Only one carboy, tho. Would hardly last the night, LOL, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I did take it out and racked it off the tartrates right away as I always do. I've never made this wine before but tasted Rodo's and it was very good. I will probably sweeten to about 1.003.


----------



## robie (Dec 4, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I guess it's evidense I wasn't overly excited about this one. Oh wait a minute I did make an hour drive just to get it. Humm now what to call it, "The forgotten Child"?



Wine abuse!!! 

Well, they say we are supposed to forget about it, so it can get some age and maturity. I think you have accomplished that!!! 

Just kidding. You have been a busy boy the last year or so. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 4, 2012)

that is Zen Master PATIENCE!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2012)

That makes you Freezer Geezer!


----------



## Julie (Dec 4, 2012)

K-9 said:


> that is Zen Master PATIENCE!



No that makes him Zen Master FORGETFUL, remember he said he forgot he had it in the freezer!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Wade E said:


> That makes you Freezer Geezer!


 )


----------



## K-9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey I am new here - just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Julie (Dec 4, 2012)

K-9 said:


> Hey I am new here - just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt!



Lol, don't worry, I'll help you out. Now if you want to go Nd raid his cellar just let me know, I'll show you around


----------



## K-9 (Dec 4, 2012)

after a tough year - i just may take you up on it! - just kidding....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Julie, if you keep talking about knowing your way around my wine cellar people are going to talk and eventually I'm not going to be able to hold off. K-9 watch the company you keep and i'm not sure Grapeman is the right company either.


----------



## Julie (Dec 5, 2012)

K-9, do you see how hard it is to keep Runningwolf in line? 
Where's Jeannie at when I need her!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 5, 2012)

I've tried to resist, but its came to the point where I think the corner might suit me better....

Everytime i see someone post on this thread, from the main forum page.. It says,

I Have Serious Issues
By: <insert name here>

And i always think, "Yeah - ya do!" 

And yes - i'm well aware I have issues


----------



## docjavadude (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm thinking that all who live within a couple of hours of Dan/RunningWolf (which, coincidentally, does include me in NE Ohio) need to coordinate an intervention with him. Sit him down, clearly express how his behavior has impacted us, then tie him up and raid his cellar. Barrel tastings galore! I'll bring the sourdough and duct tape. Who else is in?


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2012)

revjavadude said:


> I'm thinking that all who live within a couple of hours of Dan/RunningWolf (which, coincidentally, does include me in NE Ohio) need to coordinate an intervention with him. Sit him down, clearly express how his behavior has impacted us, then tie him up and raid his cellar. Barrel tastings galore! I'll bring the sourdough and duct tape. Who else is in?


 
   I'm in!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

LMAO, Jeff you're invited any time. As far as duct tape goes, well leave that up too Julie and her imagination. Damn, it's a good thing her husband never comes down as he's a dig SOB. Did I mention he's also a super nice guy.

Seems like I don't have to give an open invitation out as Julie and Rodo's wife already do that for me. Julie I really do got to get down there to see you guys soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Dang, you are you doing beating me out of bed and posting a second before ne. I'm off to work. I'm thinking Pink Catawba on Rice Krispies.


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2012)

I"m still thinking of Iron Bridge for Brunch after Christmas sometime. That was a good time.

Reisling and rice krispies!


----------



## docjavadude (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone for Merlot and Muesli?

How about a bit of PinOatmeal?

Cab 'n Crunch?


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2012)

Cab 'n Crunch sounds good,


----------



## docjavadude (Dec 6, 2012)

Cab'n Crunch perhaps, but please no Crunchy Cab! That would be a flaw to sort out!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2012)




----------

